# cheap courier for sending packages



## stacey25 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey there,

I will move soon to Italy for couple of months. I was wondering if anybody could advise a cheap courier for sending stuff, couse i cant take many on the plane

I was browsing on the net and found this Has anybody used it before? The prices seem to be really low, almost half than other couriers. Please advise!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Stacey, it might be worth your while to see what it would cost you to take an extra suitcase when you fly


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sending cases etc by aircargo is quite cheap..


----------



## stacey25 (Apr 18, 2012)

hmm you might be right


----------



## Evo7 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi do you have an idea of the weight & size I know fedex do upto 45kg for £37 which takes 5 days


----------



## germanit (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi!
I know from a German living in Italy that she used to send her stuff by parcel with GLS. 
Is there a direct bus connection between the town you are currently living in and the place you'll move to in Italy? Then you could ask if you can send your stuff by bus.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Unless you are flying with Ryanair - I would check the details for excess baggage for the airline that you are going to fly with. We recently took a very large trunk on a BA flight to Bologna - just had to take it to the oversize check in area - too big to go down the normal belt. The quote from the courier co 225 euros the cost with BA zero ;-)


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

When I flew over to live here a couple of years ago, my daughter and I brought six huge cases with us. I shopped around and it worked out that it was cheaper to pay for BA flights and excess baggage. I think it was about 200 pounds extra for the six very large and heavy cases.... the only problem we had was fitting them into the hire car when we landed at Genoa- even though we had booked a people carrier, it turned out to be a BMW estate, and it was a real squeeze (couldn't see a thing out of the rear view mirror!!)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

That's what I normally do too Twinkle. Came back from the US with 5 LARGE cases.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have in the past checked out how much my excess baggage will cost.. then checked the cost of upgrading my flight which always gives more baggage allowance.. I once flew first class for an extra 100 pounds ... which gave me all my excess baggage free... it was well worth the 100 pounds.


----------

